# EOS-1D X Firmware 1.2.1 in the Wild



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/eos-1d-x-firmware-1-2-1-in-the-wild/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/eos-1d-x-firmware-1-2-1-in-the-wild/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New firmware for the EOS-1D X coming?

</strong>We’re getting various reports that serviced Canon EOS-1D Xs are coming back from service with firmware 1.2.1 installed.</p>
<p>There is no breakdown of what has been fixed or added to the camera, but I do expect to see an official release soon.</p>
<div id="attachment_12726" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 441px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/13201428nf.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12726" alt="Firmware 1.2.1 installed | Image via dslr-forum.de" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/13201428nf-431x575.jpg" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Firmware 1.2.1 installed | Image via dslr-forum.de</p></div>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X at B&H Photo for $6728 (Plus $446 in extras)</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jipppie, another firmware for my beauty coming soon... 

O.K. ... now... 
calm down ... 
take it easy ... 
pray for 1080p-60fps ... 720p-120fps ... 
I mean ... 
that's small compensation for not including (and never probably will) 4K in these beautiful piece of photo-machinery.

C'mon Canon ... let us use all the power from the heart of 1Dx ... from all 3 processors ... give more "juice" to our expensive toys... PLEASE ! 

Arch out...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, and where is the 5d3 firmware update? Still April? It's taking forever!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably improves the camera and gives the owners a genuine advantage by removing all of the locked out 1DC code so a quick hack won't allow for the upsetting possibility that it could turn into a 1DC. ;D


----------



## jdear (Jan 22, 2013)

I got mine today from Canon Australia being serviced with the updated v1.2.1 firmware. I still have the CPS loan 1dx with 1.1.1 on it. I spent some time going through the menu items and it looks like no new menu items have been added.

Unfortunately no new frame rates for video. (displays 1920: 25/24, 1280:50, 640:25.)

So I can't see any difference yet. Haven't shot with it since I got it back this morning. I doubt I will notice a difference. Ill talk to CPS tomorrow and see if they know anything.


----------



## 4thchicken (Jan 22, 2013)

EG-S support?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

4thchicken said:


> EG-S support?



One can hope...


----------



## fonts (Jan 22, 2013)

4thchicken said:


> EG-S support?




Why can't people use Live View? 1Dx has the best AF system in the game, do people really want to compromise that over not wanting to use LV?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

fonts said:


> 4thchicken said:
> 
> 
> > EG-S support?
> ...



If the camera is on a tripod, Live View is definitely preferred. But usually, when I'm manually focusing it's with a fast prime like the 85mm f/1.2L II. That combo is pretty heavy - not easy to hold it away from one's body to manually focus in Live View then take a shot, not to mention that such a posture results in increased susceptibility to camera shake. Manually focusing through the VF allows a 3rd point of contact for better camera support, but it's not optimal for MF since the stock screen doesn't show the true DoF. Thus, the desire for Eg-S support with proper metering.


----------



## 4thchicken (Jan 23, 2013)

fonts said:


> 4thchicken said:
> 
> 
> > EG-S support?
> ...



Perhaps b/c some of us dont use AF that much? 

90+% of my shots are handheld/walk around with zeiss lenses - live view isnt that useful unless I was to get a zacuto or something similar. The camera is big enough as it is for street/casual photography without having to add one of those on


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jan 24, 2013)

My 1Dx is due back from Canon (England) tomorrow, went in to get the sensor cleaned as a result of realising I had the dirt issue showing up at F16 and above. They had it for around 24 hours this week so I'll double check it and post if it has been changed to 1.2.1. Doesn't sound like a mega upgrade anyway, I tried to check the Canon UK website to see if its available to download anyway but I strangely cant get the site to load.


----------



## eli72 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine went in two weeks ago because of an Error 30 issue. They replaced the shutter, but they didn't upgrade the firmware - it's still 1.1.1.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine came back today from Canon UK, still 1.1.1


----------



## Viggo (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yes, please, EG-S support!! and for ME it has nothing to do with MF or liveview focusing manual primes, although I might consider buying back the Zeiss 28mm f2 (faaantastically fun lens). It just has everything to do with being able to CLEARLY see where my 1.2 dof is put and when tracking to see when I need to push or wait. For composition it's absolutely crucial and although I have a feel for the dof, there are very small changes that could lift an image IF I could see. Holding the camera out from the eye in LV? No thanks...


----------

